# 15 weeks and frequent headaches



## Sparkly222

Hi - is anyone else getting lots of headaches (am 15 weeks)? I only remember having a couple of headaches during my last pregnancy which was 9 years ago. This time I have had almost daily headaches - not all of them terrible - but definitely a perssitent head pain most days. Don't really want to take anything but just wondering if this is normal and if anyone else having same problem. xx Sparkly


----------



## Gia7777

I went through a terrible 2 weeks between 13-15 weeks with headaches. I would wake up and go to sleep with a headache non-stop, but finally after 15 weeks all has been good. 

I did ask my doc who recommended 2 tylenol (paracetemol?) and 2 benedryl (an antihistamine) along with a glass of regular cola...worked perfectly for me but best to check with your doc/midwife to find something that is safe for you. 

Hope you feel better soon! :flower:


----------



## SabrinaKat

I had the same problems wks12ish to wk16ish and my ob/gyn told me that I could take the occasional Solpadeine, which helped me alot. I used to get terrible headaches, so tried the usual stuff - cold eye gel, microwave lavendar heat pad for back of the neck, etc., but Solpadeine really helped -- only took one dose every few days (if needed, obviously) and haven't had a problem for a few weeks now. Also, I started taking naps again, and I think the headaches may have been exhaustion....

best wishes (and check with your doctor to okay Solpadeine....)


----------



## DeeM73

Constantly have headaches too :( I just take paracetamol and make sure I'm drinking plenty.Hopefully it will pass x


----------



## Sparkly222

Thanks for your replies - popped into doc today to get blood pressure checked and it was 124/84 which she was happy with - she told me to make sure to drink lots of water. I think i've been stressing too much - woke up this morning with same headache but aso noticed I woke up with clenched fists so obviously not a v relaxed sleep! Going to try to take it easier for next couple of days x


----------

